# Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung



## mermademan (19. Mai 2010)

Moin erstmal!

  Zweck von diesem Thread soll es sein, möglichst viele Informationen zum optimalen Einsatzbereich verschiedener Rollengrößen von Stationärrollen beim Angeln im tropischen und subtropischen Salzwasser zu sammeln|znaika:.
Der Einfachheit halber (und aus Eigennutz|supergri) denk ich mal, sind die Rollengrößen der Stella SW (5000/8000/10000/18000/20000) am besten geeignet, zu denen gibt‘s hier erstens jede Menge Erfahrung, und zweitens lassen sich die Größen problemlos auf die Daiwas und andere übertragen und umgekehrt. Mir persönlich geht’s hauptsächlich um eure Erfahrungen mit der Stella 5000 (mit ca. 450m 30-40lbs Braid auf der Spule), jedoch hab ich den Thread bewusst offen gelassen, um auch über die anderen Rollengrößen möglichst viel in Erfahrung zu bringen und damit die Wahl der richtigen Waffe zu erleichtern.

  Ach so:
  Um das Ganze möglichst trennscharf und ein wenig übersichtlich zu gestalten wäre es toll, wenn ihr zu den Punkten

  A)  Verwendung,
  B) oberes Limit, wobei man hier zwischen dem verlässlichen Bereich (Was lässt sich damit im Normalfall noch/eher nicht mehr bewältigen?) und Kuriositäten:vik:, die allerdings unbedingt erwähnt werden sollten, unterscheiden müsste…,
  C)  unteres Limit (Ab wann ist‘s eurer Meinung nach überdimensioniert?)

  was schreiben könntet#6.

  Ich hoffe, ihr seid motiviert.
  Beste Grüße!


----------



## Freelander (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Das ist ja mal ein vernünftiger Einstieg hier.Erster Beitrag und dann gleich ne große Umfrage über Highend-Tackle.Bist Du Hobbyangler oder Profiumfragengestalter für Angelfirmen?ist nicht böse gemeint.grgrgrIch kann Dir erst was im Juni zur Stella SW5000  schreiben,wenn ich aus Norge zurück bin.Das ist zwar nördlich vom Äquator aber das hilft dir dann ja vlt.auch weiter.


----------



## mermademan (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Hi Freelander!
Ja , jetzt wo ich den Eintrag so vor mir seh, kommt mir der Einstieg auch ein bissl wie mit der Brechstange rüber|uhoh:...sorry dafür|rolleyes!
Zu mir: Ich bin kein Berufsangler und hab bislang auch sonst beruflich nichts damit zu zu tun (also keine Profiumfrage in o.g. Sinn, aber doch schon sowas wie ne Profilumfrage...|supergri). Jedoch bin ich viel unterwegs, Fischen ist für mich schon mehr als nur Hobby und der Thread ne ernstgemeinte Recherche mit der Option auf weitere Aus- und Verwertung.
Ich denke, das Thema kann für viele hilfreich sein, für mich wär's das in jedem Fall.

All the best#h!

P.S.: Klar, auch Erfahrungen aus Norge oder sonstwo - bloß keine Hemmungen!


----------



## Freelander (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Auf jedenfall kann ich Dir schon mal sagen das ca.350m geflochtene 19er Power Pro auf die 5000er Spule passen.Und wenn das Wetter am WE es zuläßt werde ich vlt. damit auf der Ostsee ein paar Dorsche pilken.Dann schreibe ich mal ob sie unterfordert oder überfordert war.grgrgr


----------



## mermademan (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Hallo und danke soweit!

Zu 1. meine ich die Stella SW, allerdings geht es mir mehr um die Größe (Schnurfassung der Spule, Gewicht, Ausmaße etc.) als ums Modell, da sollte die Stella hauptsächlich als Bezugsgröße dienen.

Mit überdimensioniert wollte ich auch eher die größeren Modelle ansprechen. Das Thema sollte sich ja auch nicht allzu sehr auf die 5000er versteifen.

Beste!


----------



## Pargo Man (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Jau und Willkommen erstmal,

schöne Hausaufgaben hast Du verteilt .

Ohne Gewähr:
SW 5000 Braided 30 lbs 200m 405gr Max 29 lbs Bremse
SW 8000 Braided 50 lbs 250m 626gr Max 55 lbs Bremse
SW 10000 Braided 65 lbs 200m 638gr Max 51 lbs Bremse
SW 18000 Braided 80 lbs 350m 836gr Max 55 lbs Bremse
SW 20000 Braided 100 lbs 280m 856gr Max 55 lbs Bremse

Eine top Flotte edler Stücke... zu top und zu teuer für meine Anwendung. Für's halbe Geld krieg ich die SARAGOSAs. Unterscheiden sich durchs Innenleben. Von denen fische ich die 14 und die 18. Bremsen sind eben "nur" 44 lbs...
In den kleineren "Brems" Klassen verwende ich die 950 bzw 650er SSMs von Penn... Für Anwendungen über 44 lbs Bremsleistung ist noch eine Accurate SR30L im Arsenal, 100 lbs Geflecht drauf. Da wir übers Jahr sicher 250 Stunden, eher mehr, auslaufen, ist Wartungsarmut und Solidität erste Überlegung... und natürlich Budgetschranken.

Anwendung:
Ich habe 65 bzw 80 lbs, je gute 300 Meter davon aufgezogen. Noch hat kein Makohai, Bernsteinmakrele, Dorado oder Thun dagegen ernsthaft eine Chance gehabt. Waren aber auch nur kleine Tiere bis 25kgs. |rolleyes
In der Saison hängen wir FC wind-on Vorfächer dran... Stärke 80 bis 130, je nach Zielfisch (zB Segelfisch). Dann noch Stahldraht oder 130 bis 200 lbs FC plus toten Köderfisch am Unterkiefersystem, Kreishaken.
Ruten dafür sind 185cm Jigger bis 500gr oder 250cm Popper bis 200gr.
Das freie Leinegeben für Segelfisch, Dorado oder Makohai geht mit diesen Combos ganz fabelhaft. Die Zusammenstellungen sind dann aber auch in der kalten Jahreszeit hier sehr vielseitig anderweitig einsetzbar. Also eine gute Investition. Hier ist Mitte Mai der "Winter" ausgebrochen. Ab jetzt wird auf Thun im Freiwasser gepoppert oder in Küstennähe um die 60-130m gejiggt. Wieder kommen die 14tsd und die 18tsd zum Zug.

Ich hoffe, Du kriegst zu den o.g. technischen Daten auch noch ein paar Anwendungsbeispiele für die kleineren Modelle. Ich kann damit leider nicht dienen. Ostseepilken mit der 5000er und 20 lbs Leine scheint mir denkbar...

Viel Spaß hier im Board. 
#h


----------



## freibadwirt (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du kriegst zu den o.g. technischen Daten auch noch ein paar Anwendungsbeispiele für die kleineren Modelle. Ich kann damit leider nicht dienen. Ostseepilken mit der 5000er und 20 lbs Leine scheint mir denkbar...
> 
> Viel Spaß hier im Board.
> #h


 

Hallo
nicht denkbar sondern perfekt .#6 Würde an die Rolle noch ne 3 - 3,30 Rute dranschrauben dann stabeln sich die Dorsche in der Kiste .
Andreas


----------



## Freelander (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

wat is denn nu los????ich bitte mal um aufklärung ist das was an mir vorbeigegangen?


----------



## mermademan (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Na also, jetzt klappt's wieder#6!

Zur Erklärung:
Ich hatte mich schon vor ca. 5 Jahren hier im Board registriert, aber den Account seitdem nicht mehr benutzt und ihn darüber glatt vergessen#c. Da ich gelegentlich noch mein altes Notebook benutzte, hat das System vom Anglerboard die doppelte Registrierung erkannt und vorsorglich beide Accounts gesperrt. Problem ist nun per m@il gelöst, die Mods waren so freundlich, die beiden Accounts zusammenzulegen. Ich hoffe, dass das den Thread jetzt nicht versaut hat, wäre echt schade drum:c!

Beste Grüße!

P.S.: Hier noch ein netter Link zur Umrechnug von Schnurfassung der Spule in Excel-Form. Prima Sache!
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]http://der-waller.de/blinker/spulenberechnung.xls


----------



## Pargo Man (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Nett, daß Du wieder da bist... ich dachte schon...

Als relativer Anfänger im Big Game sind meine Empfehlungen 
bitte stets ohne Gewähr.

Man müßte eigentlich auch eine Excell Tabelle anlegen, da die von Dir gestellte Hausaufgabe die wirklich schöne Einsatzbreite von Stationärrollen im Big Game prima verdeutlicht. 

Es muß eben nicht immer gleich 'ne 80er Multi aus dem Kampfstuhl 
sein, wenn man einen unterhaltsam sportlich spektakulären Angeltag 
verleben will. Die Beispiele von Marlinen an Stationärrollen im Youtube sind zahlreich... 
... sogar Schwertfisch wurde schon mit Tante Stella oder 
Onkel Accu gejiggt!


Zur Anwendung:
Ich brauche/nutze Stationärrollen für
1. Schleppen mit Köderfisch auf Sail, Dorado, Hai 
2. Poppern auf Cubera, Jacks, Dorado ggf Thune
3. Jiggen auf Bernsteinmakrele, Zackenbarsch, Cob
4. Schleppen von tauchenden Kunstködern auf Barakuda und Makrelen

Jede der Angelarten praktiziere ich mit meinen Teamkollegen 
vom Kleinboot aus. 30-50 Angeltage pro Jahr sind die Regel. 
Geräte müssen robust und wartungsarm sein. Das Budget für 
so ein "Team-Arsenal" muß auch noch im grün-gelben Bereich 
bleiben.


Den Bereich 1 decke ich mit einer Accurate SR30L ab 
(40 lbs Bremse). Da passen 350m 110lbs drauf. Die Distanz ist auch nötig, wenn der Sail mal zu viel Sprints hinlegt und wir nicht rasch genug hinterher fahren können. Die Rolle bleibt meistens an einer Blue Rose 60. Der Knüppel ist so hart, daß enorme Kräfte auf Knoten und Vorfach lasten. Rollen und Stuckern von Haien zB ist damit nur beizukommen, wenn ein zusätzliches "twisted leader" eingespleisst wird und die ruckartige Belastung abfedert. Sails von 40kgs halte ich für machbar mit der Kombo. Haie (zB Mako) bis 75 sind denkbar mit der "twisted" Unterstützung. Dorados von 25kgs werden keinen Stich sehen. YFThune bis 30kgs sollten auch drin sein, werden von uns aber eher mit den 50WLRSA Tiagras beim schnellen Schleppen befischt.
Das Limit dürfte der "aus Versehen" Marlin sein. Dafür ist einfach
nicht genug Schnurreserve drauf. Die 1,5kgs Accurate SR50 wollte
ich mir für den Zweck sparen...  .

Alternativen:
Im Mittelpreissegment habe ich eine robuste Alternative für diese
Köderfischmethode. Saragosa 18000F, 330m 80lbs an J-Boat 
183 heavy von Shimano. Bremse soll 44 lbs sein... na ja...

Dann noch für die leichtere Variante eine Budgetkombo:
Finden wir Treibgut mit Dorados um die 10 kgs darunter, so kommen auch die treuen alten Penn SSMs 950 zum Einsatz, mit 65 lbs Geflecht  drauf an 30-50 lbs 2,30m bis 2,50 medium heavy Ruten zB Shakespeare Ugly Stick. Es geht also auch günstig... dann aber nicht auf Sails und Hai.




Bereich 2 Poppern decken wir wegen der eher bescheidenen Größe der Tiere locker mit der 18tsd Saragosa ab. die 14tsd reicht auch. 50-65 lbs Geflecht drauf und an einen 2,30-2,80 Stock für 100 - 175 gr WG. Risikokandidat bleibt der fiese Cubera, der hier gern mit dem teuren Popper in sein Wrack bzw hinter seinen Stein flüchtet. Die 10kgs Jacks kriegt man da schon eher gestoppt. Auf hoher See Dorados unter Treibgut heraus"zupoppern" ist eine super Gaudi. Dafür reicht aber die o.g. Budgetkombo Penn/Shakespeare
mit 30er Mono oder 35er Geflecht. 
Wir sammeln gerade die erste Erfahrung an der Oberfläche jagende Thune zu bepoppern. Dafür sind präzise, weite Würfe nötig. Rute und Rolle müssen knallhart optimiert abgestimmt sein. Unsere FYT und Bigeye werden aber selten über 25kgs, also bleibt der Kampf auch an der 35 - 50 lbs Geflochtenen ausgewogen. Saragosa 14tsd  und vielleicht die Shimano Pencil Instrument oder ähnliches
passen da vermutlich drauf.


Jiggen, mein Bereich 3, decke ich eigentlich mit einem kurzen Overhead-Stock JSR350 und einer Alutecnos Gorilla12c ab... aber der Stock ist eben wirklich kurz und das Spiel, was man damit dem schweren Jig einhaucht ist begrenzt. Also habe ich für mich und die Teamkamerade noch die 183 J-Boat heavy von Shimano angeschafft plus Saragosa 18tsd. Auch die fette Blue Rose 60 wird 
gelegentlich zum "work-out" herangezogen. Von Fern-Ost-Reisen zurück, hat mein Teamkamerad Colin jetzt Jigwrex 183 STC mit Saragosas 14 und 18 angeschleppt, 65 und 80er Geflecht drauf. 

Auch hier ist langes Wochenende. Da werden wir testen. Vielleicht gibt's ja schon bald was zu berichten...
 :aberglaube:  :aberglaube:   :aberglaube: 


Schließlich und letztlich bleibt noch Bereich 4. Unser Einstieg ins tropische Meeresangeln hier in 2004 war dieses simple Schleppfischen mit Rapalas. Barakuda nehmen wir immer gern, da sie hier vorzügliche Speisefische sind. Unser größter bisher: ein "nasser Sack" von  15,5 kgs. Jacks und Serrathune nehmen wir aber auch gern. Über sandigem Grund ohne Hindernisse sind 30 lbs 
Nylon an 30 lbs Rute mit 650er oder 950er Penn SSMs völlig ausreichend. 
Die obere Variante stellen in felsigem Gebiet die Cubera Snapper dar. 50 lbs ist noch zu leicht, um die brutalen Fluchten der Tiere zu stoppen. Mein größter mit 12kgs ging allerdings an der Rio Longa Mündung an die 15-75gr 2,70 Spinnrute plus SSM650 mit 17kgs Geflecht... Schwein gehabt. Die Biester werden hier über 40 kgs schwer!

Alles noch verständlich,... oder doch lieber eine Excell Tabelle?

Mach Sie Dir vielleicht selbst, zur Kontrolle, bevor Du zwischen den Rollenkalibern zu viel Überlappung oder vielleicht zu viel Zwischenraum unabgedeckt läßt.

Kategorien:
a) Zielfisch (Kampfcharakteristik)
b) zu erwartende Größen (Kampfdauer und Distanzen der Flucht)
c) Hindernisse im Revier (je mehr Hindernisse, desdo schwerer die Schnur)
d) Angelart (Schleppen / Jiggen / Poppern / Naturköder)
e) Bootstyp (Tip: eher kurze Rute im kleinen Boot)
f) Angelstunden pro Jahr
g) Budget
h) Abstimmung mit vorhandenem Arsenal


Angelart und Feinabstimmung:
Von der Rolle über Rute, Schüre und Knoten, Vorfach und Köder bis endlich zum Hakentyp und Größe muß alles zum Zielfisch oder den zu erwartenden Spezies passen. Mit dem Kran rausrupfen kann nicht das Ziel sein, und auch nicht mit unterdimensioniertem Gerät den Kampf unnötig auszudehnen. Das sind wir der Kreatur letztlich schuldig.


----------



## Tortugaf (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Ich habe die SW 5000 u. benutze sie nur zum, Spinnangel aber mit viel dünneren Schnüren. Es geht mir dabei um die bessere Wurfweite mit leichten Blinkern o. Jigs.

Eine geflochtene 30 lbs habe ich auf eine Saltiga 4000, damit jigge ich kleine Jigs bis 100 g u. nehme sie auch zum 
spinnen.

Stella FA 20 000 habe jetzt noch 70 mono 50lbs darauf weil ich sie beim Sailfischturnier in Huatulco benutzt habe. Ich wollte damit einen Sail anwerfen. Bei den Turnier sind nur monofile Schnüre bis 0,70 mm u. 50lbs erlaubt.

Ich werde wieder eine geflochtene 80 lbs u. vielleicht ein Schockleader 0,70 mm aufspulen.
Die Rolle benutze ich dann nur zum jiggen von Köder ab 150 gr. u. zum anwerfen mit grösseren Köderfischen. 
Mit der Combo, Kaibutsu 300 gr.WG u. Stella 20 000, habe ich schon mal einen Marlin um 70kg eine Stunde lang gedrillt u. die Stella ist nicht mal heiss geworden bei seinem Fluchten. Leider hat sich der Knoten verabschiedet

Dann benutze ich noch eine Shimano Tunus 16 000 mit einer 30kg Schnur.

Hier in dem Beitrag kannst du Fotos von den Rollen, Stella 5000 u. Saltiga 4000 u. mit den passenden Spinnruten sehen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188278


G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Bassey (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*

Ich biete gerade auf eine Van Staal, zumindest von der Optik her Austin Powers "Goldständer" ^^
Ich weiß, wahnsinn soviel für ne Rolle auszugeben, aber die ist für's Leben ^^


----------



## Freelander (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella SW: Größe und Verwendung*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich biete gerade auf eine Van Staal, zumindest von der Optik her Austin Powers &quot;Goldständer&quot; ^^
> Ich weiß, wahnsinn soviel für ne Rolle auszugeben, aber die ist für's Leben ^^


 
Mein Glückwunsch zur van Staal, aber was hat das jetzt hier mit der Stella SW zu tun???


----------

